# My Octoberfest and cigar tasting



## biged843 (Aug 5, 2008)

One afternoon in the last week of October, I decided to have my own Octoberfest. Tried some different beers and smoked a Hoyo de Tradicion and a Gurkha Master Select maduro. It was a nice way to spend a beautiful fall afternoon.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Reviews reviews reviews!!!!

Looks like fun.


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like you had a great time. I have been on a Fat Tire kick as of late. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Mhm... beer...


----------



## mikevember (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks like an amazing time.


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Nothing more perfect than that my friend.

Only another year and a half till I can have my first beer! :biggrin1:


----------



## weezel32 (Oct 10, 2009)

In that last pic, the four on the left are in my regular rotation. Looks like a great day was had. Nice work.


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

I am so doing that!!


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks like you had a great time!


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

Man, that's the definition of a great afternoon right there. Some great beers, nice weather and fine cigars. Livin' large I tell ya.
Well done big Ed.


----------



## biged843 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Great pics. Looks like you were subjected to some hard work that afternoon


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice way to spend a day.


----------



## weezel32 (Oct 10, 2009)

I had that final shot set as my background for a while. Just a reminder for myself to get caught up so I can have a little getaway day myself. That, and I need to try the 2 beers on the right.


----------



## ericdriscoll (Jan 4, 2009)

Can't beat drinking beers anytime.


----------

